# Bet you didn't know George Clooney's a Flashaholic



## Dawg (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ACMarina (May 7, 2006)

That's a good shot!!


----------



## AlexGT (May 7, 2006)

Guess what light is that? I would say definetly an incandescent, maybe it's a E1e, E2e, or a Streamlight, he seems to be using it as if the on/off switch was in the back.

What do you think?

AlexGT


----------



## Macaw (May 7, 2006)

Hey! His house is almost as nice as mine!:lolsign:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 7, 2006)

The color temperature definitely looks like it's an incandescent.


----------



## cheapo (May 7, 2006)

thats not actually a flashlight is it? it is just a bright "beam" that was put onto his hand in the picture.

-David


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 7, 2006)

Hard to tell for sure. I think I see a little bit of backscatter on the other guy's forehead, but that could be from the camera's flash. For that matter, whatever that bright spot is could actually be a reflection from something shiny that he's holding or wearing...?


----------



## cheapo (May 7, 2006)

maybe its a ring on his finger, and he's showing off his "bling."

-David


----------



## photorob (May 7, 2006)

BS photoshopped You can see a piece of the original ear on the lower left of the face.


----------



## Bozzlite (May 7, 2006)

Wow, good snapshot. I'm very curious as to where this picture was taken. Maybe at his hunting cabin? No, that wouldn't be right at all, I don't think George is a hunter. And who is the other guy in the picture, sure looks familiar.

Is that a hospital band on George's arm? 

The light beam looks as if it might be coming from a crenalated head. So, it could be a Q3. Probably a SureFire Aviator tho.


----------



## AlexSchira (May 7, 2006)

He's wearing a white 'ONE' promotional bracelet. It looks like he's just holding his chin, but the beam has that light reflection off to the side...


----------



## bole64 (May 7, 2006)

This picture does not scream photo shop to me. That second ear business is completely off. That is just part of the chair. I don’t know, it seems real to me, I am just curious as to where the pic came from. Defiantly an incan.


----------



## batman (May 7, 2006)

maybe I"m the last person to notice this but look closely at the light then look directly to the right. You will see his middle finger flipping the cameraman off, therefore the light beam is photoshopped in. That house doesn't look fit for my dog to live in so I doubt that's Clooney's face too. The whole picture is probably an eclectic collection of random BS photoshopped together.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 7, 2006)

I think he really was in that picture. The light reflecting off of his face looks exactly the same as the light frmo the other guy's face in terms of brightness, direction and color temperature. I'm starting to lean towards the glint being added later though.


----------



## cheapo (May 7, 2006)

batman said:


> maybe I"m the last person to notice this but look closely at the light then look directly to the right. You will see his middle finger flipping the cameraman off, therefore the light beam is photoshopped in. That house doesn't look fit for my dog to live in so I doubt that's Clooney's face too. The whole picture is probably an eclectic collection of random BS photoshopped together.



no, look at his wrist, it is twisted so that he couldnt be flipping him off.

-David


----------



## AlexSchira (May 7, 2006)

I don't doubt it's actually Clooney, although the location definitely needs an explanatio. It's not some bored guy with a camera, George is actually dressed nicely with a ONE bracelet, an organization he did a commercial with. My guess would be a Hurricane-hit location, retreat or relatives cabin or something. 

Now, the poster didn't list a source, meaning they may just be posting a photoshop they made for kicks without knowing to explain that it's a joke. 

Then again, the posturing of the arm doesn't look like a bird-flip or a leaning fist like Ifirst thought. It's actually bent like it's holding a light, and the glare off to the side seems consistant with an actual incan beam. If George was hanging around a Katrina shelter and posed for a picture, why not do it with some one's fun little flashlight?


----------



## Dawg (May 7, 2006)

You guys are funny with your speculations. Some are pretty good. The Photo was taken in Africa about a week and a half ago, in Abeche Chad. This photo of the young man (someone I know), he is a manager of security for a UN relief team working in the Dafur region of Sudan. There is a sizable rebellion in progress and this photo was taken during a brief respite and libation before the next days PR. Clooney was there with his Dad "Nick". Clooney was playing with an unidentified "Surefire" flashlight.

This week he will be appearing on Oprah and doing interviews about his visit to Africa on the Today show and Wolf Blitzer. He will be in a rally in DC sometime this week as well, I believe.

Edit.....From what I understand, the Surefire is his flashlight and he has a few with him at all times. He is a flashaholic.


----------



## s.duff (May 7, 2006)

i dont think that he's flipping the bird. i cant see the guy next to him looking that serious and expressionless if george was flipping off the camera man.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation, Dawg. We could've easily worked ourselves into a tizzy with speculation! Good for both of them for doing what they're doing for the region.


----------



## Dawg (May 7, 2006)

Here is another picture of the young man, this time without the hat and a little more facial hair from last year, in the same place.


----------



## Dawg (May 7, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Dawg. We could've easily worked ourselves into a tizzy with speculation! Good for both of them for doing what they're doing for the region.


I was tempted to just let it keep going, Some of it was pretty good. Cheap entertainment. I think it is cool the guy carries flashlights. The Surefire was a "Short Single Cell" and he was carrying it on a lanyard around his neck. That is the official story and I am sticking to it.

I still think it is cool the guy actually like flashlights. He's a geek, just like us!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 7, 2006)

He looks like a guy with a good head on his shoulders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Macaw (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if Clooney has ever visited CPF...


----------



## whorton5 (May 8, 2006)

Well, he has recently visited Chad. Saw him on Bill Maher this Friday or last. Bill asked how he got into Sudan. He flew into Chad, then worked his way over to the Sudan from there. He puts his money where his mouth is and I really respect the guy. Was a great interview with Bill Maher.


----------



## AlexSchira (May 8, 2006)

...I was going to make a theory that he was holding an E1E, but I thought my existing theories were too crazy...Wow, I actually got it right. 
I own, the same flashlight George Clooney has. 

I'm going to go bag every Democratic female in the city of Chicago, married or not. Don't wait up.


----------



## batman (May 8, 2006)

With George Clooney's money I'd have some serious lumens in the closet.


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

Wasn't he in the movie The Three Kings and said something to the effect about SureFire lights? Hmmm. . .


----------



## moraino (May 8, 2006)

He also owns a TANGO, the EV.


----------



## mdocod (May 9, 2006)

it would make sense that folks who work in show-biz- especially hollywood, would have at least one nice flashlight... They are exposed to very nice lighting equipment, and often asked to use a flashlight in many schenes.. They would more than likally want one for themselves after using one on the set.


----------



## 270winchester (May 9, 2006)

Calling George CLooney a fashaholic is like calling Arnold Shwartzeneger a Baja Racer just because he owns a fleet of HMMWVs(well, Hummers to be exact).


----------



## pizzaman (May 9, 2006)

I'm backing Dawg on this one.

Look at Clooney's left shoulder. You will see a faint circle that is an internal reflection from the bright light shining into the camera lens. A subtle touch that would elude most PhotoShop hackers. Nearly impossible to fake. 

I will now speculate that this is a simple "point and shoot" camera with minimal anti-reflection coatings. A complex, compound lens would likely show more than one reflection of the flashlight beam with a possible purple or green tint due to the higher quality coatings. My suspicion is the photographer is using a disposable camera with 400 ASA film (likely Fuji). The picture is taken slightly right of center, suggesting the photographer is right-handed. No tri-pod was used.

Hmmmm... what's this? ("PizzaMan" whipping out a ginormous magnifying glass and donning an oversized novelty Sherlock Holmes hat.) What the...?

On closer scrutiny, I believe Clooney is real and the man on his right has been PhotoShopped. He is a publicity addict craving attention at every turn. The following picture of him posing with Desmond Tutu is final proof. What next? Pictures of him with Brittney Spears and the artist formerly known as Prince? The web is his tool and we are his toys.

Furthermore, I believe the man in the pics with Clooney is actually "Dawg" himself. I mean really... what decent parent would name their son "Dawg"? If this guy was legit, he'd have a respectable name like "PizzaMan, cheapo, mdocod or PhotonWrangler. You can see that he is holding a cup of an unknown substance. Using sophisticated photo enhancing spectral analysis tools, the vapors excreting from this strange brew show it to be a cup of "Gravy Train" dog food (Makes it's own gravy! Just add water!).That has "Dawg" written all over it. 

C'mon, am I the only one that caught this?

TR (Squelching hoaxes in Seattle)


----------



## KDOG3 (May 9, 2006)

Meh, too bad Cloonys' a loony....


----------



## abvidledUK (May 9, 2006)

batman said:


> With George Clooney's money I'd have some serious lumens in the closet.



Have you not noticed the Searchlights he takes along to some of his movie premieres !!!!!


----------



## Sigman (May 9, 2006)

Geez, you folks must have tooooo much time on your hands! 

So what it Mr. Clooney is a "Flashaholic"? We all know there's nothing wrong with appreciating a good tool/light for the task!

What if Mr. Clooney does indeed log on here? You may be surprised who does/has logged on here...does it matter that a person just wants to be treated "normal" like any of the rest of us! (BTW, what is "normal" to us around here?!  )

If a person wanted to be known, you would think they would make sure we knew who they were. I say respect his/their privacy if that is what they wish!

BTW, not saying that this thread is any form of a privacy violation. I understand it's nice to be able to relate to other "Flashaholics"...

Just my opinion...we all know there's plenty of opinions around these halls! 

(Anyway, we all know he was Batman and we all know that Batman appreciates a good light!)

(Photo credit to "Kiessling")


----------



## AlexGT (May 9, 2006)

ROFL! is that an X1 beam? Nice batman logo... wait! thats a Bacardi logo! Nice

AlexGT


----------



## Sigman (May 9, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> ROFL! is that an X1 beam? Nice batman logo... wait! thats a Bacardi logo! NiceAlexGT


Uh..."Batman" yes!! (uh-errrrr actually it is the Bacardi logo!)

The LED Lenser flashlight folks has/had a line of keychain lights that projected a "normal" beam (well more like the earlier X1 "moonbeam"). Extend the bezel and it projects whatever logo they inserted in it.

Yes, this particular one came from bernie "Kiessling" (yes one of our very own CPF staffers) all the way from Germany.

I've tried to find more, but have never seen another.

BTW, if anyone finds any - please let me know!

I think TAD gear or someone had some made with their logo as well? Be cool to have a CPF version eh? :thinking:


----------



## ACMarina (May 9, 2006)

Don't tell anybody, guys, but Clooney = GreenLED


----------



## Radio (May 9, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Don't tell anybody, guys, but Clooney = GreenLED



I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewy78 (Jan 22, 2009)

sure lol


----------



## rotncore (Jan 22, 2009)

Thread Necromancy!!


----------



## JetskiMark (Jan 22, 2009)

I would have never seen this thread without the bump though.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 23, 2009)

pizzaman said:


> I'm backing Dawg on this one.
> 
> Look at Clooney's left shoulder. You will see a faint circle that is an internal reflection from the bright light shining into the camera lens. A subtle touch that would elude most PhotoShop hackers. Nearly impossible to fake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh man... don´t let my sister see this, or she´ll become a flashaholic too!

I´m crackin up with "Clooney is GreenLED"!


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 23, 2009)

Lets chip in and buy George a Milkyspit L1 or something similar! 

Dawg, could you get it to him? Send it along with an invitation to join, if he's not already a member. I'm sure everyone here would be discrete . . . but I doubt I could avoid asking him to look at some of my screenplays!


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 23, 2009)

Until I read the location was claimed to be in Africa I was thinking "crack house binge" :laughing:


----------



## 1 what (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the GreenLed = Clooney (= BatMan) thing but you're all wrong.
GreenLed's true identity is Dr Who!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 23, 2009)

1 what said:


> Love the GreenLed = Clooney (= BatMan) thing but you're all wrong.
> GreenLed's true identity is Dr Who!


 
 
That’s not true, everyone uses lame showerhead LED lights in that show :sick2: and Mags. The Doctor “not Dr. who” his name is not _who_. Is not a flashaholic:sigh:. 
 
We have way to much time on our hands!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought the small avatar and the green spandex would conceal my true identity. I've failed.



1 what said:


> GreenLed's true identity is Dr Who!


Got the Dr. part (sort of) right. It was fun doing ER.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this one could run and run.





Be lucky...


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 24, 2009)

greenLED said:


> I thought the small avatar and the green spandex would conceal my true identity. I've failed.
> 
> 
> Got the Dr. part (sort of) right. It was fun doing ER.



Dr. Ross, that is Clooney.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 25, 2009)

Green LED is a Dr, PHD type doctor at a university.

Has nobody else ever mailed this guy?  I admit the Clooney angle is good stuff.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jan 25, 2009)

I decided to google Clooney and flashlight, and came up with this random gem. In the following link, scroll down to find the video of George with a flashlight looking around writer Joel Stein's house for the source of some beeping.

http://www.celebitchy.com/9542/george_clooney_on_the_cover_of_time_sounds_like_he_drove_tipsy/

What flashlight is that? Crappy I'm sure but I figured I'd continue the saga.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 25, 2009)

Stillphoto.....THATS TOOO FREAKIN FUNNY!!!

Way to keep this thread going!!!


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 25, 2009)

Great video and picture in this thread. I'm hoping that he was just using whatever light the host had available. If George were a true flashaholic he would have been walking around with his EDC.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jan 25, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> Great video and picture in this thread. I'm hoping that he was just using whatever light the host had available. If George were a true flashaholic he would have been walking around with his EDC.


 
Agreed!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 25, 2009)

There was no video when I checked it out. :thinking:


----------



## rotncore (Jan 25, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> There was no video when I checked it out. :thinking:



Post #53


----------



## ugrey (Jan 26, 2009)

Apparently most of you missed it when I figured out, and announced on this very board, that Size 15s/Al is really Prince Harry. They look a good bit alike, they are both British and NO ONE has ever seen a picture of the two of them together. I figured all this out when someone posted the pictures of Prince Harry/Size 15s wearing that SureFire hat about a year ago. Who else in Britian could afford, or have access to all those SureFires. I am also sure PK is in on the whole thing. I am sure they just send all those SFs to Prince Harry, I mean Size 15s. No doubt about it, Al is the Prince, either that or Al is the real life 007. I mean, being the real life 007 would explain a British guy owning all those SureFires would it not? Hey Al, Q called and he wants his SureFires back.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 26, 2009)

rotncore said:


> Post #53



Duh! No, I clicked on the link in post #53, then I scrolled down to where it says: "_*Update: Here’s the video, where Clooney was wandering around with a flashlight looking for the source of mysterious beeping*." _and all I see is a blank spot on the page.

Just checked again and I still don't see the video.


----------



## Dawg (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought this thread croaked a couple of years ago. I had no idea there were posts this year.


----------



## Superdave (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol...


BTW, that video worked for me. Pretty funny.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 19, 2009)

Ha! Worked for me that time. :thumbsup:


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 19, 2009)

Just discovered this three-year-old thread. The video is a hoot. Confirmed video of Clooney employing the proper hammer hold of a flashlight when he's not on a movie set.

I also have employed a flashlight for comedic effect when friends had me over for dinner. Small world.

Threads like this don't grow on trees, neither do communities like CPF.


----------



## Garand (Sep 21, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Meh, too bad Cloonys' a loony....


 He is a far left liberal loon. I have no respect for ANY of them.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 21, 2009)

Ha! Look at the way he's sitting. I always thought he was straight!


----------



## 1wrx7 (Sep 21, 2009)

CLHC said:


> Wasn't he in the movie The Three Kings and said something to the effect about SureFire lights? Hmmm. . .


 
After finding this thread I had to watch "Three Kings" again this weekend. After finding the assmap, Clooney shines it with a UV light to show some extra info and claims..."we have the best flashlight's"... sound like a slogan for CPF if I ever heard of one:nana: Funny thread


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 21, 2009)

Garand said:


> He is a far left liberal loon. I have no respect for ANY of them.


Is that really a necessary addition to this discussion? It is stuff like this that gets threads locked.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Oh man... don´t let my sister see this, or she´ll become a flashaholic too!
> 
> I´m crackin up with "Clooney is GreenLED"!


 

Are you kidding man ? this is exactly what I need for my wife to jump in the bandwagon!!!


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2009)

Garand said:


> He is a far left liberal loon. I have no respect for ANY of them.


 
This was a fun post until this! Please keep your politics to yourself!


----------



## LED61 (Sep 23, 2009)

+1:thumbsdow


----------



## bansuri (Sep 23, 2009)

LED61 said:


> Are you kidding man ? this is exactly what I need for my wife to jump in the bandwagon!!!



You, sir, are a genius!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 24, 2009)

looked like a decent flashlight. Note the size of the hotspot when he's sweeping the basement when the hotspot is on a distant rafter. The glint off the head of the flashlight when he comes out of the basement looks metallic in nature. Plus, he told me in a PM, he modded it with a Cree XR-E R4 bin, 5B tint :nana:

Neat thread, though, even if it is old!


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe those pics was taken in a movie set...


----------

